

Star Wars: The Force Awakens Official Teaser #2 - simas
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngElkyQ6Rhs

======
killerdhmo
YouTube seems to have removed their frame by frame keyboard shortcut, but you
can use rowvid to accomplish the same:
[http://rowvid.com/?v=ngElkyQ6Rhs](http://rowvid.com/?v=ngElkyQ6Rhs)

[not my site]

